

Show HN: TRZZL.co - a Google maps puzzle game - tomdeal

TRZZL.co - a google maps puzzle game<p>TRZZL is a puzzle game where you connect markers on a (google)map. You have to reach all markers before your fuel runs out or you reached the time limit (If your trip takes too long). There are three vehicles (plane,train and car), which share one fuel tank, and have different speed and consumption. Plane and train travel directly from marker to marker, cars have to use streets.<p>Best thing about TRZZL is, you can create your own levels with the built in editor. All you need is a twitter account and you are good to go. Share your levels with your friends via twitter and facebook or post the URL anywhere you want. You don't have to have an account for playing, but highscores and singleplayer campaign progress will only be saved if you have an account (account creation and everything else is free, of course).
TRZZL runs on iPad, no need for an app download.<p>TRZZL is a typical night and weekend project. I tried to ship it as fast as possible while including the most essential features only. If you are asking, the name is combination of travel and puzzle, something which should not be around yet. There are many more ideas for this concept, like a code for including a level on your homepage or add user created levels to the campaign, but first, I need feedback. Do you like the game, are there some serious game mechanics flaws, where do I need to improve the webapp?<p>Try the game at http://www.trzzl.co<p>Thanks!
Thomas Diehl
======
JonLim
Very novel idea, and it's a good thinking game, but I'm afraid that Maps is
just not snappy and responsive enough to make it actually competitive.

I like it though!

~~~
tomdeal
What do you mean exactly with responsive and snappy? Not loading fast enough?
There is definitely a problem when using this game on a mobile device with a
3G connection, but on a normal dsl/cable connection, at least for me, it runs
very smoothly.

I chose maps because it has a good api and it is something everyone can
interact with. You don't have to learn a new technique, just click, drag and
pinch or scroll. It is an unlimited source of interactive backgrounds for the
game.

~~~
JonLim
I was using the cable connection at work, and it just took quite a while for
the map to load and then to be able to click on the markers.

Mac OS X Snow Leopard / Chrome if that helps.

I love the maps API and the idea, I just have trouble loading everything
quickly.

------
tomdeal
lol, what a start... I thought I had checked everything, no errors on the page
itself, no serious bugs, a nice introduction text... and then my www.
subdomain did not work!

Sorry! If you want to try TRZZL, use <http://trzzl.co> while the DNS Update is
still running.

